# Nail clippers vs nail grinders



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I use both, but prefer a grinder. I bought a cordless dremel at Home Depot, and just use a regular sanding drum. To get your pup used to it, just start at a low speed and take it slow. There is a good video for this:

How to train your dog to relax for nail clipping - YouTube

One thing that I do is to grind a little bit almost every day, rather than a lot in one sitting. For example, just do one or two nails, then treat (really good treat!), and put the dremel away until next time.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I use the Dremmel tool on Mick. Started early when he was a puppy. He loves it. His feminine side comes out when I get it out. Sits and gives his paw sooooooooeloquently.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info! My father actually has two dremmels do I'm going to take a look at his. Don't know why this nail trimming/ grinding business worries me so much.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Apparently we have a cordless dremel Mini mate in out basement that's never really been used.... In a big red case with lots of attachments- all have to figure all that out.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Goldengal9 said:


> Thanks for the info! My father actually has two dremmels do I'm going to take a look at his. Don't know why this nail trimming/ grinding business worries me so much.


You’re not alone! I still don’t trim my dogs’ nails myself, though I have tried many times. I usually end up taking off so little that it’s not worth it :doh:


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I also use both. I always end with the grinder though, I like to smooth the nails out, since my dogs do therapy work. I don't want them scratching people! If you start with your puppy young, and start slow, you shouldn't have any problems, because the puppy will grow to get used to it. It is much harder to start an adult dog on it. So you have the advantage with your puppy! Good luck!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lucky penny I love that picture of your beautiful dogs on the sand with the sun reflecting off of them!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I will second starting the Dremel young, and using it regularly. I used clippers and the very first time trimming Brooks' nails I thought one wasn't short enough so clipped it a 2nd time and it started to bleed. (I didn't even know about the Dremel til he was about 5 years old).


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

You are not alone. I *did *cause Mercy to bleed the first time I clipped her nails and she yelped too.  She has been reluctant to let me clip her nails ever since. I used goldfish last night that my son eats since she loves them so much and gobbles up like a vaccumn, and it helped tremendously. I bought a Pedi-Paws nail grinder. I still haven't used it yet. It has a warning label that tells you not to use it right away, but to condition your dog to not be afraid of it first. I still want to use it. I will have to continue to get Mercy used to it first before I use it on her nails.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Due to availability and because we've been doing ok so far, I still use a good old nail clipper... I clip Summer's nails once a week for 2 consecutive weeks and then they are good for 2 weeks till the next month. We've got them short enough that each time I just need to take off a teeny bit. She used to be terrified of the clipping sound (yea weird, she would be fine till the actually "clip!" and then thrash around).. but with some conditioning she is now perfect, will stand still and offer each paw in turn  its quite easy. She gets a mouthful of food after every nail, still


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been using the Ped-Paws nail grinder. It works WONDERS! I was wondering how far to grind though...I always feel like I haven't trimmed enough. I can't use a nail trimmer though as I made Oatmeal bleed when he was a puppy and I'm afraid to do this ever again! Any advice from experienced nail grinders?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

With Rose we use both. She is still a puppy and we are trying to get her used to the grinder. We use the QuickFinder clipper and Dremel Minimite which has two speeds. For now we only do the low speed just to make the nails softer to touch.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I use a dremel. Both dogs do not particularly like it, but it's ok because they know they get some Cheerios after each paw. Definitely start slow in the beginning, fast hurts more. I started with a Pedi Paw with Tess, but that didn't work for me. It isn't as effective and quick as a normal dremel. Mine has 10 speeds.


----------

